# Bubble



## bodine (Aug 6, 2012)

I Have a hen with a bubble on the end of the lower beak. Any clues as to what it might be.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you post s picture. That would help a lot.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you ever get that pic?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope. Still curious as to what it could have been.


----------

